# Heft DVD: Spiele



## Sil3ncer (12. März 2008)

guten tag,

da das thema ja schon angesprochen wurde und auch der wunsch bestand, eine Umfrage dazu zu machen, fange ich einmal damit an.

ich will von euch wissen, was ihr von den Spielen auf der Heft dvd haltet.

mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2008)

Nun, kommt aufs SPiel an.

I-War 2 fand ich ganz gut, NWN auch, Spellforce sowieso (aber fehlte da nicht eine Missions CD??).


----------



## holzkreuz (12. März 2008)

Naja würde der Key richtig sein für das akuelle Red Orchestra...
Wär ja schonmal ein Anfang...


----------



## der8auer (12. März 2008)

Ganz gut,
oft sind Spiele dabei die mir einfach überhaupt nicht gefallen aber manchmal sind auch gute dabei


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nun, kommt aufs SPiel an.
> 
> I-War 2 fand ich ganz gut, NWN auch, Spellforce sowieso (aber fehlte da nicht eine Missions CD??).



zu spellforce gab es ein Addon auf einer Zeitschrift. Weiß nur nicht mehr welche. Habe mir sie jedenfalls geholt.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2008)

Ich finde die Spiele können ruhig weg und dafür mehr Platz für Videos o. Ä., weil die Spiele meistens entweder schon sehr alt sind (und man die schon damals durchgezockt hat) oder das sind richtig schlechte Gamez die man sich so nie kaufen würde. Also bloß weg damit


----------



## Pokerclock (12. März 2008)

Bisher fand ich keines der Spiele wirklich herausragend, die in letzter Zeit so auf den DVDs waren. Bis eben auf die paar Ausnahmen, die Stefan geschrieben hat. Dummerweise hatte ich die schon. Der Rest sind billige B-Movies (naja B-Games) ohne großen Hurra-Effekt.

Von mir aus könnten diese Spiele-Boni komplett gestrichen werden. Was aber wohl nicht möglich sein wird, auf Grund der Kooperation mit PC Games und dem eigenem Anspruch ein Hardware-Magazin für Spieler zu sein. 

Vielleicht wäre es möglich "Internet-Geheimtipps" und grundsätzliche Spiele zu verwenden die für Mehrspieler geeignet sind. Dafür jeden dritten oder vierten Monat richtige Singelplayer-Granaten zu bringen. Wie ich bereits sagte, Alles Verhandlungssache mit dem Spiele-Publisher. Mehrfachverwendung bei euren verschiedenen Verlagsmagazinen müsste dann sowieso vorausgesetzt werden (die Frage des Geldes).

Auch finde ich diese Semi-Freeware-Software alla Ashampoo mehr als überflüssig. Fragt euch mal wer eure Zielgruppe ist und wer die DVD-Ausgabe kauft. Dort werdet ihr die Antwort finden, warum diese Software keine große Nachfrage nach sich zieht. Eure Zielgruppe wird entsprechende Software bereits haben oder nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Marketing, Marktforschung insbesondere Zielgruppenforschung sind hier die Schlüssel. Internetfragebögen kosten nix und für uns gibts dann wieder einen kleinen Anreiz mitzumachen. 

Auch da wäre ein gewisser Monatszyklus angebracht. Ein paar Monate nichts (Also wirklich keine Zusatzsoftware) dafür dann in regelmäßigen Abständen wieder einen echten Hingucker.

Ihr könnt das ja so koordinieren, dass sich  die Spiele- und Anwendungssoftware Hingucker abwechseln.

Und die Videos finde ich genial. Kann so bleiben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. März 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> zu spellforce gab es ein Addon auf einer Zeitschrift. Weiß nur nicht mehr welche. Habe mir sie jedenfalls geholt.


Genau, es war *ein Addon* mit bei, es gibt aber *2 Addons*

Breath of Winter war AFAIR dabei, Shadow of the Phenix nicht.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. März 2008)

Ich kaufe mir die PCGH nie wegen der Spiele die auf der DVD sind. Ich glaube ich hab auch noch nie ein Spiel davon installiert. Im Grunde finde ich es aber toll wenn ein paar gute ältere Spiele dabei sind. Ich finde man kann bei so etwas eh nie den Nerv von allen Treffen. 

Mit den zusätzlichen Videos ist zwar eine tolle Idee aber was soll denn da hin? du kannst doch nicht den Henner 60 Minuten Retrovideo machen lassen 

MFG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. März 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir die PCGH nie wegen der Spiele die auf der DVD sind. Ich glaube ich hab auch noch nie ein Spiel davon installiert. Im Grunde finde ich es aber toll wenn ein paar gute ältere Spiele dabei sind. Ich finde man kann bei so etwas eh nie den Nerv von allen Treffen.
> 
> Mit den zusätzlichen Videos ist zwar eine tolle Idee aber was soll denn da hin? du kannst doch nicht den Henner 60 Minuten Retrovideo machen lassen
> 
> MFG




Mich würden auch alte Videos interessieren, ich lese PCGH erst seit ende 2006. Und wegen Henner, ich habe nix dagegen wenn sich 2 die Arbeit teilen würden, dann macht Henner die 1. halbe stunde und ein anderer die 2.


----------



## Henner (13. März 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Mit den zusätzlichen Videos ist zwar eine tolle Idee aber was soll denn da hin? du kannst doch nicht den Henner 60 Minuten Retrovideo machen lassen MFG


Videos sind leider besonders aufwendig zu produzieren... Ich kann gerne eine Stunde füllen, aber Artikel gibt's von mir dann nicht mehr


----------



## DOTL (13. März 2008)

Die Frage hängt natürlich davon ab welches Spiel auf die DVD gepackt wurde. Generell find ich die Idee aber nicht schlecht. Aber grundsätzlich kann mans eh nicht allen recht machen 

Was vielleicht noch eine Überlegung wert wäre, wären praktische Tools als Vollversionen. Ich denke da z.B. an gängige Sicherheitslösungen (Antivirus, Firewalls, etc.). Mir ist aufgefallen, dass im letzten Jahr ein anderes Magazin eine 1jahres Lizenz für bestimmte Sicherheitstools auf die Heft-CD gepackt hat. Sowas find ich sehr sinnvoll. 
Allgemeine Tools a la Rivatuner & Co kann man sich nach Belieben im Internet zusammensuchen. Zugleich wiederholen sich die gängigen Tools teils auf verschiedenen DVDs nach einer bestimmten Zeit.


----------



## y33H@ (13. März 2008)

Ich fände ein Vollversion von 3DM 03 und 06 toll 

cYa


----------



## der_schnitter (13. März 2008)

Stimmt.Vollversionen von Shareware wäre natürlich ziemlich geil 
Z.B. die Vollversion von Fraps wäre ne nette Spielerei,und da sich die bestimmt nicht viele so kaufen,wäre eine Kooperation mit den Entwicklern doch was feines


----------



## Pokerclock (13. März 2008)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, ist dass sich in letzter Zeit mehrere PDF-Artikel zu speziellen Themen den weg auf die DVD gefunden haben. Finde ich persönlich sehr gut. Nutze ich oftmals zum Nachlesen. Lässt sich nämlich schneller Auffinden als in den Heften zu blättern.

Bitte weiter so und mehr davon.


----------



## blueman (14. März 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Stimmt.Vollversionen von Shareware wäre natürlich ziemlich geil
> Z.B. die Vollversion von Fraps wäre ne nette Spielerei,und da sich die bestimmt nicht viele so kaufen,wäre eine Kooperation mit den Entwicklern doch was feines


 Stimmt! Ne Vollversion von Fraps wäre echt super!!!


----------



## der_schnitter (14. März 2008)

Das mit den Artikeln auf der DVD gefällt mir auch sehr gut,da ich nicht genug Geld habe,mir jeden Monat die PCGH zuzulegen Ist dann schon sehr sinnvoll...
Und wenn ihr alte Sonderhefte auf die DVD packt ist das ein noch größerer Grund zur Freude,da ich für die erst recht kein Geld habe  Hat mich z.B. im Falle des Windows XP Sonderhefts wirklich gefreut.


----------



## Boardi05 (14. März 2008)

Habe bisher nur ein Game insalliert und zwar TM Nations! Finde die Games könnten den Videos weichen!


----------



## Sil3ncer (14. März 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Stimmt.Vollversionen von Shareware wäre natürlich ziemlich geil
> Z.B. die Vollversion von Fraps wäre ne nette Spielerei,und da sich die bestimmt nicht viele so kaufen,wäre eine Kooperation mit den Entwicklern doch was feines



das finde ich persönlich eigentlich echt eine super idee


----------

